# Droid Bionic being pulled of the shelves?



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

Any truth to this?

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/android-news-rumors/9742-bionic-pulled-shelves-unsellable.html


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I have an upgrade on one of my lines and was able to go on the Verizon website and get all the way to changing my plan (since it is a non-smartphone line used as our home phone) ordering the Bionic. I am sure they could still pull the order after it is done, but I would think they would pull this off the website if they were going to be pulling it.

I wonder if this has to do with some of the radio issues that are suppose to be fixed in the OTA that is coming. My phone has been just fine so I am not too worried right now.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Check the update on the page, it's due to fulfillment issues.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

it just cant keep up with demand.


----------



## tbgreen89 (Oct 16, 2011)

"YouthD said:


> Check the update on the page, it's due to fulfillment issues.


What does that mean?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

tbgreen89 said:


> What does that mean?


Read what ddemlong said.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

if Moto would just unlock their dam devices I can almost garantee you that they would sell more if theirs any truth to this so maybe it is just a demand issue


----------



## tbgreen89 (Oct 16, 2011)

"dadsterflip said:


> Read what ddemlong said.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


So there selling more than they can produce? Or its gonna be discontinued due to the new phones coming out?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

tbgreen89 said:


> So there selling more than they can produce? Or its gonna be discontinued due to the new phones coming out?


They are not discontinuing it. Its still the best phone in their lineup.

"Update: This is due to fulfillment issues not for any other reason. Motorola cant keep up with amount of orders that are coming in! Now of course this is only information provided by our local VZW Management. Again we are not starting rumors just relaying information provided You will still be able to order the Bionic if you want it.

A tipster over at ACS sent in information that the Droid Bionic has been or is being pulled from shelves due to unnamed issues. Currently this is the only information we have and are working on gaining more information regarding this. As you can see in the photo it states "At this time the Verizon Motorola Droid Bionic is unsellable in stores and has been removed. Please remove the Tag and Dummy from display to help avoid customer inquiries or service issues. When further details are available, we will update this Bulletin." We are not trying to start rumors only state the information we have obtained. Stay tuned as this story develops."


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

One word... RAZR.

It will be released in a few weeks, why would Verizon have two Moto devices that are ALMOST the same? Verizon knows the RAZR will sell a lot better than the Bionic. I don't believe the BS about the Bionic being "unsellable", every time I pop into a VZW store there are at least three or four people in line getting their new Bionics. It's a PR stunt, plain and simple.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

bravozero said:


> One word... RAZR.
> 
> It will be released in a few weeks, why would Verizon have two Moto devices that are ALMOST the same? Verizon knows the RAZR will sell a lot better than the Bionic. I don't believe the BS about the Bionic being "unsellable", every time I pop into a VZW store there are at least three or four people in line getting their new Bionics. It's a PR stunt, plain and simple.


Lol your a great thinker.
Oh no why would verizon ever give people the option to pick. Razr is gonna sell hot lets take off the rest of our line up so we can sell just that.. 
Really? Not everybody likes the razr. Its not a leap in hardware. 200mhz which you wont notice and a little better screen and non removable battery?
Not everybody is a geek. 
Droid bionic is sexy. Razr is sexy. 
I prefer bionic over the razr. 
Anyways nuff said

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

While the RAZR looks nice and thin, it is not a huge upgrade (other than the screen, however I have really come to like the screen especially when I am sitting at an outdoor event and everyone else is having a hard time seeing their screen and having to turn the display to max and I am sitting there at about 45% and can see my screen better). Also not having a removable battery is a deal breaker to me. I like being able to go all day with my standard battery in, being at 45% and then if we decide to go out for the night put in my extended battery at 100%.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

So glad I dumped the Bionic.

Preorders for RARZ start 10/27....

Will remember this whole scenario next time a device is "6 months late".

Personally, I dont think they are dumping it but rather sending it to the Bargain Bin. Hope nobody bought the Bionic as a status symbol. LOL


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Just left two Verizon stores in central pa and they are still on the shelves and for sale. Not sure how all this came about it can't be for issues they still the thunderbolt and that devices return rate is still astronomical


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I just try not to worry, buy what you can and be happy with it. The nexus prime is already outdated and its not even released yet. NO MATTER what phone you buy it will be obsolete in like 3 months.

Besides, when you brick your phone and need to pull the battery and you cant, what are you gonna do? (RZR,)


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> I just try not to worry, buy what you can and be happy with it. The nexus prime is already outdated and its not even released yet. NO MATTER what phone you buy it will be obsolete in like 3 months.
> 
> Besides, when you brick your phone and need to pull the battery and you cant, what are you gonna do? (RZR,)


Power+Volume down (or up, whatever Motorola decides)


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

eraursls1984 said:


> Power+Volume down (or up, whatever Motorola decides)


That is if you can get it to turn off after it freezes! Cant flash a dead phone and cant charge a bricked one either!

Hey we will see. I could be completely wrong. It could maybe have a pin hole reset button or something.


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> That is if you can get it to turn off after it freezes! Cant flash a dead phone and cant charge a bricked one either!
> 
> Hey we will see. I could be completely wrong. It could maybe have a pin hole reset button or something.


Well if that's the case, then they'll create a method for rebooting and enabling RSD or fastboot functionality.

Honestly, if they were smart enough to create something that would be so thin yet powerful, I'm sure they've developed methods for getting into the phone after a brick or crash


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

mwep said:


> So glad I dumped the Bionic.
> 
> Preorders for RARZ start 10/27....
> 
> ...


Umm.. Dude they are selling so many they can't keep up... Also bargain bin? It's virtually the same but with no removeable battery or sd card... Makes it worse actually. IMO the RAZR will be cheaper...


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

With all the issues with LTE and battery life, try selling a phone with no removable battery to a normal customer....lol.


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

bravozero said:


> Well if that's the case, then they'll create a method for rebooting and enabling RSD or fastboot functionality.
> 
> Honestly, if they were smart enough to create something that would be so thin yet powerful, I'm sure they've developed methods for getting into the phone after a brick or crash


Unless they are trying to force people to keep it stock. I for one wouldn't flash a custom rom or tweak anything without being able pull a battery or reset it somehow to get it out of a bootloop. Does that mean there wont be away to reset it without pulling the battery? No, but they could be a pain in the ass and force you to take it to a Verizon store to fix it or connect to something on their website to do it. They don't want people to hack these phones and according to Moto Verizon doesn't either. I wouldn't put it past either of them to implement something like this.


----------



## DroidAddict (Jun 10, 2011)

I for one wouldn't buy a device without a removable battery and sd card. That's one reason i hate the iphone

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

